
Apple Confirms $1M Reward for Anyone Who Can Hack an iPhone - LogicRiver
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/08/apple-confirms-1-million-reward-for-hackers-who-find-serious-iphone-vulnerabilities/#60e2639a3948
======
deca6cda37d0
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20649470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20649470)

